# Terrific supportive bra



## thisiswater (Mar 17, 2016)

The admins scolded me a while back for "X-posting" but there are so many threads that would benefit from this info! I bought one of these in beige (to wear under white/light colors) and one in black and I have to tell you this piece of armor is amazing. I ordered my usual size (cuz you know VS won't keep "large" sizes in their teensy teensy stores) and it's perfect. The girls do. not. move!

https://www.victoriassecret.com/bra...cret-sport?ProductID=296279&CatalogueType=OLS


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have one of these, and I LOVE it! The foam makes it kind of hot, but love the bra 95% of the time!!

My everyday, long term favorite is the Wacoal sports bra. The underwires are on the outside, and it is decent support, plus I can wear it under regular clothes.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Like everything at VS, it doesn't come in a big enough size. *le sigh* Maybe when I lose some more weight I can order on to try.


----------



## Iridescent (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes! I'm as high as they sell as far as bra size, and a size 12 pant so not a tiny girl.. the VS sports bras are the best and the price is amazing for what you get. I have two of them and love them to death
100% recommend! wish they had been around years ago


----------

